# Wanna Start Playing Drums. No Room, No money, No Problem?



## scottro202 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys. 

I had to play praise band for my church yestersay, because our regular drummer was at the Metallica concert. I CAN play drums, it's just i don't (I have rhythm and can isolate my arms like a drummer needs). Well, I wanna start playing now.

I have a little room, and for a budget, I'm just trying to see what I'm getting into here. Let's say as small as possible, as big as it needs to be  Same deal with space.

I want an electronic kit ideally, because I can't really play loud. Are there any cheap kits that are decent? I know I'll also need an amp for it. 

I'm a complete drum n00b, so any help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Andii (Oct 6, 2009)

Roland, Alesis and Yamaha that have decent stuff under $1,000. The Alesis DM5 is a bit outdated and the samples sound a bit cheesy. The Roland TD-3 has good samples(I own a TD-3 module). The Roland TD4 is now out which I'm willing to bet has the best sounds out of all the under $1,000 sets. Yamaha has the Dtxplorer which is in the middle so far as the sample quality. 

You can hear demos of the sets on youtube which is very helpful. 

Any module with a MIDI out can be plugged into a computer and used to trigger DFH and other drum software which yields amazing results. There are lots of videos of that on youtube as well. Alesis released a set of pads with a usb out for this specific purpose.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you're better off trying to arrange a place to play drums, like if you're in a band you can fool around on your drummers kit sometimes. Especially if you have a jam spot that you keep your gear at and can show up any day any time that you aren't practicing. 

If not, there are equipped practice rooms in most towns that you can rent for like $10 an hour. 

Try something like that for a little while, if you decide you want to stick with it you can start looking at purchasing an electric kit or moving to a place where you can play an acoustic kit etc. 

This way. If you dabble on it for a month or two and then decide you only want to dabble on it here and there you wont have a couple thousand dollars tied up in a decent electric kit.


----------



## maccayoung (Oct 6, 2009)

this is about as small as it gets:
Roland HD-1 V-Drums&#174; Lite :: Overview

and you can also get this for it:
Roland DT-HD1 HD-1 Drum Tutor :: Overview

actually the drum tutor software will work with any roland kit.


----------



## ivancic1al (Oct 6, 2009)

pearl rhythm traveler? 

not very expensive, very small and comes with regular and muffle heads...sounds pretty good


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 6, 2009)

I recently got a td-3 v set off craigslist for $400. Some dumbass mexicans who probably stole it! Keep your eyes open and you'll find a good deal if you are patient. I would not recommend the hd-1 set though, they are very poor build quality and the bass pedal is built in. Get a used TD for the same price and you'll be much happier.


----------

